# [SOLVED] How do I change my speaker properties?



## Jacob Kant (Mar 10, 2012)

How do I change the properties on my laptop's built-in speaker system so that it doesn't think that the external 'green' headphone jack belongs to it? It is causing lots of problems for when I use headphones, as when I open some programs that have sound it sometimes separates the headphone and speaker outputs making some music play through the speakers and some sound through my headset. I have tried disabling my speakers, but that means I can't use my headset as the speakers are associated with the only external sound output port on my laptop, and for some reason disabling the speakers disables that port.

An example at the moment; there is NO sound for the program I want coming out of my headphones, it is only coming out of my speakers. It has divided the programs up between playing through my speakers and playing through my headset; at the moment EVERYTHING is coming out of my speakers except google chrome which is coming out of my headset.

Does anyone know either how I can fix his or how I can change the properties on my speakers so they don't associate with the external sound output port?

Please ask if anything isn't clear.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: How do I change my speaker properties?*

Check the audio setup. You should only see one audio chipset listed and selected as the default audio source. If so, I don't how or why Windows is separating the audio.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: How do I change my speaker properties?*

Also, check to make sure the phone plug is securely seated in the headphone jack...


----------



## Jacob Kant (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: How do I change my speaker properties?*










This is the sound setup if this is what you mean. I can't make my headset the default device, only the default communications device, and if I disable the speakers from here the headset won't work either.










And this is what happens when I open certain programs. In this case I opened _Borderlands_ and it split the audio. There is only one program coming out of the headphones, which is Borderlands, but there isn't any sound actually coming out and there are no sound levels to indicate any sound being played. Everything else is coming out of the speakers, including the actual Borderlands sound.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: How do I change my speaker properties?*

Uncheck "communications headphones" and see what happens. You should then get all audio from the speakers. If so, connect headphones (without making any changes in the setup) and test. Connecting headphones should disable the onboard speakers and all audio should go through the headphones.


----------



## Jacob Kant (Mar 10, 2012)

*Re: How do I change my speaker properties?*

Dogg....... I worship your ability to see the obvious  thank you hugely for fixing that for me, this problem has been bothering me for months, if only I knew it was so easy to solve!

Is there any +rep system on this forum so I can give you some?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm glad that I could help. Enjoy your audio. : )


----------

